# The Goliath RDA from VA ~ The most powerful RDA in the world



## Paulie (9/4/15)

I really want one of these but as hard is i try i caint get one 



Cmmon @Rob Fisher do some magic lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (9/4/15)

Presume a turbo is standard. That is a monster to build, not for this clumsy oaf.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Attie (9/4/15)

@Paulie 

Keep an eye on, https://www.ukecigstore.com/vicious-ant-goliath-atomizer.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (9/4/15)

OMG that looks like one beast of an RDA!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (9/4/15)

WAIT!. What relation has this to the Youde Goliath?.


----------



## Dubz (9/4/15)

Sprint said:


> WAIT!. What relation has this to the Youde Goliath?.


Absolutely nothing. Goliath RTA is from Youde and this Goliath RDA is from Vicious Ant.


----------



## stevie g (9/4/15)

AAaHh my bad. Thanks @Dubz


----------

